# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Connexion  la base de donnes dans phpmyadmin ?

## Debutant10

Bonjour,
Je bloque car je n'arrive pas  me conncecter  ma base 

J'ai cre ma base test dans phpmyadmin ensuite ma table bouquins puis je n'arrive pas  me connecter et afficher des donnes...

comment je dois nomm mon fichier .php  qui contient le script ci-dessous dans la racine www. ? pour faire fonctionner ma base merci 




```

```

----------


## heretik25

Bonjour,

Ce code permet de te connecter, ensuite, il faut crer une requte SQL pour rapatrier les donnes.  ::ccool::

----------


## Debutant10

Pouvez vous me mettre un exemple 

fau-il mettre le code sur un autre fichier ? 

ou bien juste en dessous du code de connexion ci-dessus ? 

Merci pour l'exemple simple voici mes champs : 



```
 id news /titre  /date / auteur/  texte/
```

----------


## heretik25

Bonjour,

Il faut que tu te renseignes sur le langage SQL. Je te conseil les cours et tutoriels pour apprendre PHP.

Ainsi, tu comprendra qu'il est ncessaire de requter ta base avec le mot cl 

SELECT champ1,champ2 

Puis FROM ta table

Puis WHERE champ?= ? //si tu as besoin de faire une condition

----------


## Celira

::tutoriel::  Tutoriel ultra-minimal : passer des requtes MySQL en PHP et PHP : Le tutoriel pour grands dbutants presss - les bases de donnes

----------


## Debutant10

Bonjour grand MERCI j'ai tt fais comme de le tuto mais voici le message que j'ai cela signifie quoi ? 

qq un peu m'aiguiller ? 



```

```

----------


## heretik25

Tu as deux erreurs,

La premire dit que tu n'as pas les droits de te connecter  la base de donnes avec ce login/mot de passe

La seconde est que tu utilises mal la fonction mysql_select_db() qui attend deux paramtres.

Ex : 



```

```

----------


## Doksuri

> Tu as deux erreurs,
> 
> La premire dit que tu n'as pas les droits de te connecter  la base de donnes avec ce login/mot de passe
> 
> La seconde est que tu utilises mal la fonction mysql_select_db() qui attend deux paramtres.


j'ai envis de dire que les 2 erreurs sont liees :
il n'arrive pas a se connecter, donc il n'arrive pas non plus a selectionner la base.

arrives-tu (dans un premier temps) a te connecter (directement dans phpmyadmin, ou en ligne de commande) a mysql avec ton utilisateur "developpez" ?

----------


## Celira

En utilisant tes identifiants plutt que de copier-coller ceux du tuto, a marcherait sans doute mieux  ::roll::  Tu as cr une base dans PhpMyAdmin, utilise cette base et ses identifiants.

----------


## Debutant10

Bonjour,



```

```

1-/
voici ma configuration  phpmyadmin *le petit icne et tt blanc donc ok* mais cependant la connexion marche pas : Ma base est nom developpez / ma table est nom tuto_table.
utilisateur=root
serveur=localhost
type=global
Privilges= ALL PRIVILEGES
"Grant"=oui


```
En utilisant tes identifiants plutôt que de copier-coller ceux du tuto, ça marcherait sans doute mieux  Tu as créé une base dans PhpMyAdmin, utilise cette base et ses identifiants.
```

2-/Ne comprend pas = quels identifiant dois-je utiliser ?



```
connecter (directement dans phpmyadmin, ou en ligne de commande) a mysql avec ton utilisateur "developpez" ?
```

3-/comment faire pour se connecter (directement dans phpmyadmin, ou en ligne de commande) ? 


Pouvez-vous m'aider sur les 3 questions ? et essayer de m'aiguiller pour faire fonctionner mas base ?

----------


## Doksuri

il faut lire les messages d'erreurs quand meme



> Access denied for user 'developpez'@'localhost' (using password: NO)


=> traduction (de l'anglais...au pire il y a des traducteurs http://translate.google.fr/ si tu n'en connais pas) "acces refuse pour l'utilisateur 'developpez' sur le serveur 'localhost' sans mot de passe."
et la, tu nous dis que tu utilise l'utilisateur 'root' ...

=> si tu veux pouvoir utiliser l'utilisateur 'developpez', il faudra le creer avant

pour aller dans phpmyadmin, utilise localhost/phpmyadmin/
pour voire tes utilisateurs, selectionne la base de donnees 'mysql', puis la table 'user'

si tu ne veux pas passer par phpmyadmin, ouvre une invite de commande, et change de dossier pour aller trouver ton mysql (installe dans ton wamp)
par exemple, pour moi ce sera :


```

```

puis, tape : mysql.exe -u ton_utilisateur -p

----------


## Debutant10

Merci c un peu plus clair mais cela bloque toujours mais je ne sais pas pourquoi ?? j'ai tlcharg la nlle version de wamp etc... 

essayer avec la console etc... toujours bloqu. (comment afficher mes table dans la console ? )


 voici ts mes lments.....je ne trouve pas la pannes ::(:  ::(: 

une base de donnes --> nom dveloppez
--> table nom tuto_table

pour la connexion voici mon code sincrement je ne sais comment faire ? 
j'ai tjrs le mme message  ::(:  je ne peu avancer  ::(: 





```

```

----------


## Doksuri

> $link = mysql_connect("localhost", "developpez", "");


est-ce que tu as au moins cree ton utilisateur *developpez* ?????
(rien a voire avec ta base ni ta table)

----------


## Debutant10

Grand Merci   DOSKURI  pour son aide vraiement bien pour m'avoir aiguill  ::ccool::  je vais maintenant avancer pour crer mon tableau et pouvoir faire des requte / ajouter une liste droulant / puis insrer un code d'entrer  la base.

----------


## Citadinkalonjimpibwa

bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment on fait pour poser des questions ici parce que je suis nouveau svp

----------


## Citadinkalonjimpibwa

bjr je me suis bloqu je ne parviens  connecter ma base de donne avec PHP
aider moi stp
maintenant si c'est connect comment est cr que je le saurai?

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour Citadinkalonjimpibwa,




> bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment on fait pour poser des questions ici parce que je suis nouveau svp


tout en haut : le bouton "Ouvrir une nouvelle discussion"

@+JP

----------


## Boulaye DIALLO

Bonjour, j'arrive pas  me connecter sur ma page localhost/phpmyadmin/ si je mets mon pseudo et le mot de pase il m'affiche impossible de se connecter

----------

